

Admitting Defeat on K&R in LCTHW - AlexeyBrin
http://zedshaw.com/2015/01/04/admitting-defeat-on-kr-in-lcthw/?

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8836065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8836065)

